# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Элкомсофт разработала программу для взлома паролей iPhone 4 и iPad

## ALEX(XX)

Российский разработчик программного обеспечения Элкомсофт сегодня представил свою новую разработку - программу для взлома, или используя терминологию компании "восстановления", паролей для устройства iPhone 4 и iPad. Программа Elcomsoft iPhone Password Breaker восстанавливает пароль к хранящимся в iPhone, iPad или iPod данным: контактам, списку вызовов, архиву SMS-сообщений, календарям, фотографиям, настройкам voicemail и e-mail аккаунтов, приложениям, истории поиска в Интернет и кэшу. Программа также позволяет считывать и расшифровывать связки ключей (сохраненные пароли к учетным записям электронной почты, веб сайтам и сторонним приложениям) из защищенных паролем бэкапов (если пароль к бэкапу известен или восстановлен). В Apple iPhone могут храниться пароли к учётным записям почты, веб-сайтам и некоторым сторонним приложениям — в зашифрованном виде. До выходя iOS 4, шифрование осуществлялось с помощью аппаратных ключей (доступ к которым "извне" невозможен), и связки ключей оставались надёжно зашифрованными даже в резервных копиях. Однако, если iPhone работает под управлением iOS 4, связки ключей в резервной копии теперь могут быть зашифрованы по-другому — с помощью только пароля к самой резервной копии. И если этот пароль известен, можно получить у ним доступ (и соответственно всем сохранённым паролям). Новая версия Elcomsoft iPhone Password Breaker позволяет просматривать содержимое связок ключей — если пароль к резервной копии известен, либо был восстановлен с помощью EPPB. Elcomsoft iPhone Password Breaker использует технологию ускорения перебора паролей при помощи графических адаптеров ATI и NVIDIA. Применение атаки по словарю позволяет восстановить пароль в plaintext значительно быстрее, чем при обычном брутфорсе. Elcomsoft iPhone Password Breaker – это первая на программа на рынке, которая использует вычислительные мощности графических адаптеров для восстановления паролей к бэкапам iPhone, iPad и iPod. "При установке обычных «домашних» графических карт ATI и NVIDIA Вы получите вычислительную мощность суперкомпьютера: скорость перебора паролей увеличивается в десятки раз по сравнению с перебором на центральном процессоре. В настоящий момент поддерживается неограниченное количество графических адаптеров ATI и NVIDIA, включая NVIDIA GeForce 8, 9, 100, 200 и 400 серий и ATI RADEON 4800 и 5000 серии", - говорят в компании. Elcomsoft iPhone Password Breaker позволяет провести ряд атак по словарю, используя различные словарные мутации и комбинации. Применение атаки по словарю позволяет восстановить пароль в plaintext значительно быстрее, чем при обычном брутфорсе. Работа программы ведется полностью в режиме offline и не требует установки Apple iTunes. В устройствах Apple iPhone пароли к учетным записям электронной почты, веб сайтам и различным приложениям хранятся в связках ключей в зашифрованном виде, причем аппаратные ключи, используемые при шифровании, уникальны для каждого конкретного устройства. До выхода операционной системы iOS 4 связки ключей шифровались при помощи аппаратных ключей, которые были привязаны к конкретному устройству, но с выходом Apple iOS4 связки ключей хранятся зашифрованными только мастер-паролями на бэкап. Elcomsoft iPhone Password Breaker позволяет мгновенно считывать (и расшифровавать) все данные в связке ключей, включая пароли — если мастер-пароль известен (или восстановлен с помощью упомянутых выше атак). Программа поддерживает Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2008, Windows Vista и Windows 7 с 32-х и 64-х-битными архитектурами и позволяет восстановить пароли к iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPad и iPod Touch 1, 2 и 3 поколений.
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickM

странный однако текст, по количеству букв и слов - зачет,




> Применение атаки по словарю позволяет восстановить пароль в plaintext значительно быстрее, чем при обычном брутфорсе. 
> =
> Применение атаки по словарю позволяет восстановить пароль в plaintext значительно быстрее, чем при обычном брутфорсе. 
> ... 
> В Apple iPhone могут храниться пароли к учётным записям почты, веб-сайтам и некоторым сторонним приложениям — в зашифрованном виде. До выходя iOS 4, шифрование осуществлялось с помощью аппаратных ключей (доступ к которым "извне" невозможен), и связки ключей оставались надёжно зашифрованными даже в резервных копиях. Однако, если iPhone работает под управлением iOS 4, связки ключей в резервной копии теперь могут быть зашифрованы по-другому — с помощью только пароля к самой резервной копии. И если этот пароль известен, можно получить у ним доступ (и соответственно всем сохранённым паролям).
> =
> В устройствах Apple iPhone пароли к учетным записям электронной почты, веб сайтам и различным приложениям хранятся в связках ключей в зашифрованном виде, причем аппаратные ключи, используемые при шифровании, уникальны для каждого конкретного устройства. До выхода операционной системы iOS 4 связки ключей шифровались при помощи аппаратных ключей, которые были привязаны к конкретному устройству, но с выходом Apple iOS4 связки ключей хранятся зашифрованными только мастер-паролями на бэкап

----------

